# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Προσπάθεια για κόμβο στο Χολαργό- Rooster

## Rooster

Γειά σας παιδιά, 

Rooster απο Χολαργό εδώ, μερικούς σας είχα γνωρίσει απο ενα παλιό meeting ΒΑ Αττικής που είχαμε κάνει στην Αγία Παρασκευή. 

Πρίν απο λίγες μέρες πέρασαν απο τη ταράτσα μου ο nvak και ο lamprosk και κάναμε ενα scanning. Οι μετρήσεις θα γίνουνε post απο στιγμή σε στιγμή. 

Μένω κοντά στη Μεσογείων (2 στενά) στο ύψος Ιασό (πρώην Ήρα) - 5όροφη πολ/κια.

Αν κάποιος έχει ελεύθερο interface και θέλει θα με βοηθήσει πολύ. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MerNion

Από εξοπλισμό έχεις τίποτα;
Καλό θα ήταν (εφ όσον είναι δυνατόν) να βγάλεις και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου με την θέα που έχεις για να έχουμε μια πρώτη εικόνα του προς τα που έχεις ελεύθερο οπτικό πεδίο.

----------


## lambrosk

Mernion έχω τραβήξει εγώ θα τις κάνω ποστ το απόγευμα ... δυστυχώς προς την μεριά σου βλέπει μέχρι τις 2 10όροφες πολυκατποικίες ψηλά στην Υμητού,Περικλέους.

----------


## Rooster

MerNion ακόμα δεν έχω εξοπλισμό, αλλά είμαι σε ετοιμότητα. Θέλω να δώ τι options έχω και ανάλογα.

Έκανα attach και 2 χάρτες με το στίγμα μου.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Βασικά είσαι πολύ κοντά σε μια θεία μου(μένει στη Σύρου,λίγο πιο πάνω από σένα).Νομίζω ότι είναι ελεύθερο το πεδίο προς τα εκεί...  ::  Εγώ την άλλη εβδομάδα(πρώτα ο Θεός!!!) θα αναβαθμίσω το link μου με τον ngia σε ΒΒ και είμαι γενικότερα ανοιχτός σε θέμα να βάλω και άλλα 2 interfaces...Θα με ενδιέφερε κάτι με εσένα,αφού προς τα εκεί έχω πολύ καλή θεα.

Υ.Γ. Πάντα μιλάμε ότι θα σηκώσεις και ΒΒ κόμβο εσύ,ε;;;Να σου πω,και σαν client να είσαι στην αρχή(δηλαδή ένα interface προς τα εμένα μόνο),δεν είναι άσχημο για να σταθεροποιήσουμε το link και μετά να βάλεις και δεύτερο πιατάκι.Δεν παίζει προβλημα...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Γιάννη Rooster δώσε μας το node id σου στην nodedb να μπορούμε να σε δούμε απο εκεί...που στο περίπου με κάποιους άλλους που είναι κοντά σου όπως με Αγ.Παρασκευή ....

Επίσης θα δείτε και στην επεξεργασμένη φωτό το που βρίσκομαι και εγώ...
Όποιος μπορεί ας βάλει το στίγμα του...

----------


## Rooster

> Πάντα μιλάμε ότι θα σηκώσεις και ΒΒ κόμβο εσύ,ε;;;Να σου πω,και σαν client να είσαι στην αρχή(δηλαδή ένα interface προς τα εμένα μόνο),δεν είναι άσχημο για να σταθεροποιήσουμε το link και μετά να βάλεις και δεύτερο πιατάκι.


Κοίτα σίγουρα πέρα απο το ενδιαφέρον μου να ασχοληθώ, θέλω και να βοηθήσω το awmn. Φαντάζομε λοιπόν οτι θα επεκταθώ, απλά σίγουρα αυτό εξαρτάτε απο το χρόνο και το χρήμα. Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα...γουστάρω τη φάση.

Για να δούμε...  :: 

ps. Λάμπρο είχα φτιάξει παλιότερα αλλά μου σβήστικε, θα το ξαναφτιάξω και θα σας πώ - το site αυτό σέρνετε τρελά...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Eγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν καλές συνθήκες για να γίνει κάτι μεταξύ μας...Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή.Εσύ αν ανέβεις στην ταράτσα σου,βλέπεις το Λυκαβηττό;;; Πες ναι...  ::  Να βλέπεις το Λυκαβηττό,όπως θα βλέπεις,εγώ θα είμαι στους πρόποδες στα δεξιά του...

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν το βλέπει και πολύ καλά γιατί τον κόβουν κάποια ψηλά κτίρια από όσο θυμάμαι...
Εγώ όμως πρόποδες λυκαβητού βλέπω...
Κάντε λίγο υπομονή να βάλω τις φωτό που τραβήξαμε...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Οk...Θα το ψάξουμε να δούμε τι παίζει...  ::

----------


## Winner

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να με βλέπεις.
Βάλε τα αποτελέσματα του scan να δούμε αν έπιασες την omni μου (ssid awmn-240). Είναι βέβαια μόνο 7db + 13db εκπομπή οπότε θα πρέπει να έχεις σχετικά μεγάλη κεραία για να με πιάσεις...

Επίσης βάζω το στίγμα μου σε attachment.

----------


## lambrosk

Για δες τε εδώ μερικές φωτό...

Sorry για το μέγεθος αλλά... η καλή δουλειά φαίνεται!και ας έχουμε τον περιορισμό των 2MB...  :: 

Θα παρακαλούσα επίσης τον nvak όποτε βρει χρόνο, ας ποστάρει το αρχείο του σκάν με το Netstumbler.

----------


## nvak

Sorry για την καθυστέρηση αλλά έλειπα.

Επισυνάπτω το scan που κάναμε στην ταράτσα του rooster
έγινε με μία orinoco gold και μία yagi 15αρα

----------


## Winner

Άσχημα τα πράγματα.
Δεν βλεπόμαστε με τίποτα.  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ούτε προς τα εδώ βλέπεις, απ' ότι είδα από τις φωτογραφίες.. αλλά έχεις πολύ καλή θέα προς τουρκοβούνια και δεξιά μέχρι την πεντέλη.. Απορώ που έπιασες μόνο αυτά στο scan.. Θα περίμενα τουλάχιστον 15-20 πράγματα να δω...

----------


## lambrosk

Απο την μια είναι σχετικά ψηλά και απο την άλλη δεν κάναμε και σκαν με καμιά κεραία που να μαζεύει ιδιαίτερα... 
Επίσης σημασία έχει και τι κοιτάει προς την μεριά του.
Ελπίζω αύριο να είμαι free να σηκώσω το panelάκι μπάς και δοκιμάσω με Rooster και μετά γυρίσω προς Mernion2... και Παπάγου γενικά...

----------


## MerNion

Για το MerNion-2, εγώ θα μπορώ μετά την άλλη βδομάδα μάλλον για δοκιμές γιατι έχω εξεταστική αυτό τον καιρό  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και για να το ξεθάψουμε λίγο το θέμα...
Τώρα που ο εξοπλισμός έχει ψιλο-εγκατασταθεί... 
για κάνε και κάνα σκαν ... αν έχεις λαπτοπ , έχω τα υπόλοιπα  ::

----------


## Rooster

Τόσο καιρό δεν έκανα τίποτα και τώρα με τα κρύα και τις βροχές αποφάσισα να το στήσω ο μαζόχας  ::  

Αυτή τη στιγμή η κεραία μου είναι σταθεροποιημένη και βλέπω τα εξής:

HOMENET
paz
awmn lok_693a

Αύριο έρχετε το laptop! Οπότε σε περιμένω lampro  ::

----------


## nantito

Lok; Αυτός δεν είναι στο Μενίδι;

----------


## nvak

Είναι στό Μενίδι ! και εγώ τον πιάνω.

Rooster κοίταξε να συνδεθείς με τον Preston.
Η θέση σου είναι καλή για AP

----------


## Rooster

Ναι μιλάμε με machine22 και prescot.

Επισυνάπτω μια φωτογραφία απο το μωρό μου  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Rooster, βάλε το καπελάκι στο feeder της Andrew... παίζει να κερδίζεις 1db με αυτό  ::

----------


## socrates

Μπράβο παρατηριτικότητα! >2db σίγουρα.

----------


## Rooster

Το έχω βάλει παιδιά απλά η φωτογραφία τραβήχτικε πρωτού το ολοκληρώσω  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Σκαν πότε;  ::  
Σήμερα δεν μπορώ...  ::

----------


## Rooster

Όποτε μπορείς ρίξε μου ένα τηλ.

----------


## Rooster

Prescot και machine22 πρως τα εκεί βρίσκεστε???

----------


## machine22

Στην P1010021.JPG κάτω από τον Δημόκριτο είμαι αλλά δεν με βλέπω πουθενά

----------


## nvak

> Στην P1010021.JPG κάτω από τον Δημόκριτο είμαι αλλά δεν με βλέπω πουθενά


Γιά ψάξε καλύτερα  ::  
Εγώ βλέπω και την εκκλησία και το καμπαναριό !!
Γιά ετοιμαστείτε για λινκ.

----------


## lambrosk

Έλα να δημιουργήσουμε και μια ραχοκοκαλιά κατα μήκος στους πρόποδες του Υμητού...  ::

----------


## Rooster

Λοιπόν το scan κανονίστηκε. 
Θα κάνουμε με το Λάμπρο αύριο το πρωί. Όσοι ενδιαφέροντε να γυρίσουν καμια κεραία πρως τα εδώ, μέχρι να βγάλουμε τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Preston

Rooster δεν μπορώ να γυρίσω καμία κεραία προς εσένα μιας και αύριο πρωί φεύγω εκτός Αθηνών για 5-6 μέρες. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να πιάσεις το link μου με atzo (awmn-234-3474) στο 13 κανάλι, ο οποίος είναι στο ψυχικό. Μόλις γυρίσω επικοινωνούμε.

----------


## Rooster

Μετά απο ενα επισοδιακό scan (το λάπτοπ κράσαρε αρκετές φορές και χάσαμε τα αποτελέσματα μας στο netstumbler), καταφέραμε με το Λάμπρο να σώσουμε κάποια.

Αυτή τη στιγμή η κεραία είναι πρως *awmn-706* (-76/-86).

ps. Θα ξανακάνω άλλο ενα scan κάποια στιγμή (αφού επιδιωρθεί το πρόβλημα του laptop).

----------


## nvak

To "awmn-2239-3108" είναι η andrew του machine22 που κοιτάει τον telis.  ::  
Θα πρότεινα αν έχεις εξοπλισμό να βάλεις κάτι να εκπέμπει νότια, προς Αμπελοκήπους μήπως μας βγεί δεύτερη διαδρομή προς νότο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Θα πρότεινα αν έχεις εξοπλισμό να βάλεις κάτι να εκπέμπει νότια, προς Αμπελοκήπους μήπως μας βγεί δεύτερη διαδρομή προς νότο


Μπα Νίκο είναι θωρακισμένος απο εκεί και απο πολυκατοικίες και απο λόφους...
Για να φύγουμε προς τα εκεί θέλουμε άλλον ένα σε αυτήν την ραχοκοκαλιά ψηλά στον Χολαργό, ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ???  ::  



> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να πιάσεις το link μου με atzo (awmn-234-3474) στο 13 κανάλι, ο οποίος είναι στο ψυχικό.


Το πιάσαμε αλλά...

Θελει δουλίτσα γιατί έχει πολύ θόρυβο απο homenet, paz, episei, & tippoint...

----------


## Ygk

> Το πιάσαμε αλλά...
> 
> Θελει δουλίτσα γιατί έχει πολύ θόρυβο απο homenet, paz, episei, & tippoint...


στο 11 είναι όλοι αυτοί που αναφέρεις Lamprosk. Κάτω απο συνθήκες ίσως να μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει ακόμα & σε αυτό το κανάλι το Link. Είναι όμως αδύνατον να γίνει αυτό εάν λάβεις υπ' όψιν σου ότι στο 13 είναι σεταρισμένος με τον Atzo & χρησιμοποιεί pci κάρτες! Αυτός κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ο μόνος ανασταλτικός λόγος για την επιλογή του 11.
Mε αυτή σου την λογική ο awmn-706 θα επρεπε να είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα απο την στιγμή που σηκώθηκε το Link Machine22-Telis & τα υπόλοιπα εταιρικά λινκ που είναι χωμένα στο 11 δεν θα λειτουργούσαν ή θα υπολειτουργούσαν! 
Scanαρατε με Stella & Feeder  ::  
Τέλος πάντων το μέλλον θα δειξει!

Χρόνια Πολλά


Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

> Για να φύγουμε προς τα εκεί θέλουμε άλλον ένα σε αυτήν την ραχοκοκαλιά ψηλά στον Χολαργό, ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ???


Συνήθως δεν φωνάζουμε. Βάζουμε κεραία να βλέπει προς τα κεί και περιμένουμε να μας πιάσουν σε scan  ::

----------


## Rooster

Και όμως ο ¨Αγιος Βασίλης υπάρχει!!!  ::   ::   ::  

*Είναι το πρώτο μου post μέσω του awmn-706!!!*

----------


## Rooster

Λοιπόν αυτές τι μέρες θα ψηλώσω τον ιστό μου άλλο 1.50 μέτρο για να προσπαθήσω να βγάλω πιο κοντινό link με Αγία Παρασκευή.

Το link με τον stardust υπολειτουργεί και πρέπει να βρούμε καλύτερες εναλακτηκές.

EDIT: Αύριο δοκιμή για link με netsailor

----------


## Rooster

To link με τον stardust για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο εξαφανίστηκε.  ::  

Άμα έχετε καμιά άλλη ιδέεα, παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου.

----------


## lambrosk

Με netsailor?

----------


## Rooster

Με netsailor δοκιμάσαμε αλλά τζίφος...

Τον stardust τον πιάνω οριακά αυτή τη στιγμή με 0-1 SNR, εκεί που τον έπιανα με 10-15.

----------


## nvak

Επικοινώνησε με machine22  ::

----------


## Rooster

Μετά απο αρκετές ώρες ψαξίματος με τον stardust (τον ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια του), καταλήξαμε στο συμπέρασμα, οτι ως ενα μεγάλο βαθμό η κατάσταση οφείλετε στην υγρασία που έχουν πάρει τα καλώδια μετά απο τις βροχές.

Αύριο θα τα κατεβάσω όλα και θα πέσει πολύ πιστολάκι  ::  

Στη συνέχεια προβλέπετε μια δοκιμή με preston, καθώς τον machine22 δυσκολεύομαι να το πιάσω.

----------


## Ygk

μα δεν έχει if πρός το μέρος σου ο machine22!
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο preston είναι πολύ πιο κοντά σου.
Στην διάθεσή σας όταν είστε έτοιμοι για δοκιμές!

----------


## Rooster

Έτοιμο και το 2ο ifs  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον nvak για το feeder, και τον ygk για τη τηλεφωνική (και ψυχολογική  ::  ) υποστήριξη.

----------


## socrates

Καλορίζικο!

Που βλέπει το 2ο If?

----------


## Rooster

Ευχαριστώ Σωκράτη.

Το 2 if είναι κεντραρισμένο στον nikolooooooo....  ::

----------


## Rooster

Ετοιμο και με nikolo, η πρώτη δοκιμή είναι ~5Mbps. 

Στη συνέχεια θα γίνουν δοκιμές για 3ο ifs με panosigr > και νοτιότερα...

----------


## socrates

Καλορίζικο!

Άντε να πάρετε τα IP ranges και εγώ σας περνάω κατευθείαν στους ενεργούς AX & BX κόμβους.

----------

